# Thickness planer blade nicks



## CarpenterSFO (Jan 30, 2014)

Long story short, I decided to trace the cause of those annoying nicks in my planer blades today, while planing some soft maple and birch. I expected them to be from bits of sand from the shop, sandpaper, dirt caught on the stock, etc. Every one came from a pitch pocket in the wood; each new ridge in the surface, indicating all 3 blades had gotten nicked, started at a black pocket in the wood.

Given that blades, blade sharpenings, and labor are all more expensive than a few board feet of soft maple, it's a significant incentive to be careful about what goes through the planer, at least with any sort of sharp/clean blade in it.

Maybe it's common knowledge, but I thought I'd share my experience.

-Bob


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

That's why I have carbide knives in my planer


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

Steel City helical planer solves the problem also


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Long story short, I decided to trace the cause of those annoying nicks in my planer blades today, while planing some soft maple and birch. I expected them to be from bits of sand from the shop, sandpaper, dirt caught on the stock, etc. Every one came from a pitch pocket in the wood; each new ridge in the surface, indicating all 3 blades had gotten nicked, started at a black pocket in the wood.
> 
> Given that blades, blade sharpenings, and labor are all more expensive than a few board feet of soft maple, it's a significant incentive to be careful about what goes through the planer, at least with any sort of sharp/clean blade in it.
> 
> ...


i belive like little bit's of stuff would be blowed off the board due to the blades turning making air before the blade's hit's the wood and the air sucking from the vaccum ? if you can off set the blade's a little bit you can get rid of a small nick in the blade , move 1 over 1 way and move the other one the other way, most have some movement their, if not i have never had a problum with nicking blades even with knot's , i try and not fet that kind of wood thro , a knot should be cut out ,it isn't going to be used so why and plane it ? i sharpen my blades so only time to change blades is all i am out, good luck


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't believe the pitch pocket alone caused nicks in the knives. A pocket could contain a rock or other debris which could do it though. Most of the nicks I get are from staples in the ends of the lumber from tags.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

What are you using for a planer?


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Jan 30, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I don't believe the pitch pocket alone caused nicks in the knives. A pocket could contain a rock or other debris which could do it though. Most of the nicks I get are from staples in the ends of the lumber from tags.


Yes, presumably the pitch pockets that cause the nicks were caused by pebbles or grains of sand. I'm careful to get rid of the staples if any.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Jan 30, 2014)

Hammer1 said:


> What are you using for a planer?


Dewalt DW735.


----------

